# Wifi drop out issue and new router needed



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Since the purchase of my Tag connected i have been having issues with the wifi dropping out on my iPhone 7.

i have a number of devices in the house and none of which suffer form drop out just my phone for some reason.

At first i thought it was the phone and had the phone exchanged by apple the other day and get it home hoping to solve my problem but i still get the same issue.

I have tried my old phone and watch on my friends network in america and get the same issue with ti basically just showing as connected and not loading.

My best guess is that it is linked to the watch because as soon as i disconnect it or turn bluetooth off then it seems to cure it but that can be for 5 mins or an hour or longer if i am lucky.

Basicallly wondered if anyone had any ideas as to what i could do other than getting Tag to have a look at my watch?

Would a new router help as i currently have a BT home hub 5 but was considering the fact that i was going to upgrade to something better as i have quite a few devices in the house so any suggestion on a router would be good.

Thans
ks


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

May seem a little too simplistic, but have you checked which band your router is running on? It may be that it's flitting between 2.5gHz and 5gHz and that's causing issues with your phone. Or, it may be doing nothing of the sort.
Also, try changing the channel of the WiFi, should be a simple dropdown list in your router's settings. 

If neither of those work, then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

MagpieRH said:


> May seem a little too simplistic, but have you checked which band your router is running on? It may be that it's flitting between 2.5gHz and 5gHz and that's causing issues with your phone. Or, it may be doing nothing of the sort.
> Also, try changing the channel of the WiFi, should be a simple dropdown list in your router's settings.
> 
> If neither of those work, then I'm out of ideas.


Yeah been through the whole band things and changed the channel a few times both no avail.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Static IP? That can fix bizarre gremlins sometimes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Static IP? That can fix bizarre gremlins sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Not gonna lie that I need to google as I have no idea what that is other than the obvious


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Your router assigns an address to your devices when it asks for one. Or you can get your device to tell your router what address it wants. 

Sort of...


Maybe worth a shot. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

LeeH said:


> Your router assigns an address to your devices when it asks for one. Or you can get your device to tell your router what address it wants.
> 
> Sort of...
> 
> ...


That's a good shout, both devices might be trying to claim the same IP. You should be able to find a list of connected devices somewhere, will tell you what address each is using to access the network


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Your router assigns an address to your devices when it asks for one. Or you can get your device to tell your router what address it wants.
> 
> Sort of...
> 
> ...


Hmmm will change it in wifi settings. Could be that the wifi on the watch is causing conflict.
I have the watch with me at work and it's done the same thing again


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

What iOS are you running? I updated my ipad to 10.3.3 I think it was and had the problem of being connected but pages not loading. Internet was fine before I updated! Maybe that's your problem, but I'm no tech wizard.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Njs71 said:


> What iOS are you running? I updated my ipad to 10.3.3 I think it was and had the problem of being connected but pages not loading. Internet was fine before I updated! Maybe that's your problem, but I'm no tech wizard.


Running the latest iOS and even a new phone. Just very weird that all other devices work flawlessly expect the phone which seems to work fine without the watch being connected


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

Doesn't Tech drive you mad when it stops working for no apparant reason.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Massively, I was convinced it was the phone until I got a brand new one and got the same issue. Is possibly something small and easy to sort but so far I'm stumped.

I think I would like a decent new router though instead of the home hub


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Billion are a good solid routers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Billion are a good solid routers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will have a look, is there any model i should be looking or is it just budget depending?

I still think the issue lies with the connection from the watch and phone somehow assign issues with wifi but god knows how i am going to sort that out


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

I have an Asus DSL-AC68U, and it's bomb proof.
Multimode Antenna's, which still give me great connection even in the garden. Router is in the front room under the TV.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

danwel said:


> Will have a look, is there any model i should be looking or is it just budget depending?
> 
> I still think the issue lies with the connection from the watch and phone somehow assign issues with wifi but god knows how i am going to sort that out


Give them both static addresses or tell the hub to reserve an address each.

I have no idea how to do it in the hub but ask on the bt forum. I'm sure a guide will be available.

It's worth trying before splashing the cash that could be better used for buying more waxes that you probably don't really need.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Give them both static addresses or tell the hub to reserve an address each.
> 
> I have no idea how to do it in the hub but ask on the bt forum. I'm sure a guide will be available.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i can do it from the phone on the phone so that isn't an issue. will see if there is a setting on the watch or a how to.

Once i am home i will see if i can give them both static ip addresses on the hub and see if that helps. Thanks


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Would the fact that the BT Home hub only able to allow 8 DCHP leases be an issue? i know i have had the same issue away from my house but at home even when there are iPads, xbox, sonos and hue lightning all connected it is always the iPhone that is dropped


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes! If the hub only allows 8 devices at once unplug it and throw it out the window. 

I set mine to 99 so anything 100 or over is static address. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> Yes! If the hub only allows 8 devices at once unplug it and throw it out the window.
> 
> I set mine to 99 so anything 100 or over is static address.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'm not 100% sure as I read it online. That said why would it always be the iPhone that is booted off ?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

No idea, I'm only a self taught home networker. 

Log in and have a poke around on the DHCP page. Post some screen grabs maybe. 

Keep us updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

LeeH said:


> No idea, I'm only a self taught home networker.
> 
> Log in and have a poke around on the DHCP page. Post some screen grabs maybe.
> 
> ...


No worries thanks for the help so far. I'm going to have a good play when I get home and also use Ethernet cables for as many devices as possible as surely that can help !!??

I'm still convinced it's watch related as literally everything else works perfect


----------

